# AFEW AROS SHOTS..



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what he eating?


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Those are some cool pics. Oh and by the way whats he eating?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Great shots dude.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice Aro... I think he is eating a rosy red !


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great aro's







Especially that Jardini looks very mean and beautiful, my compliments


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

i think its a feeder goldfish that the silver is munching on


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks guys and yeah it was feeder goldfish..once in awhile i like to see them chase food down..


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great looking aro.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nice fish! nice pics! .. I got rid of my arro after finding him on the floor 2ce a week.. LOL


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow! I didnt think you owned any fish :rasp: 
Great looking fish man. that second shot is some Sweet Action!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Is it me or is your Silver arowana under weight (either that, or my silver is FAT)











Gordeez said:


> Wow! I didnt think you owned any fish :rasp:
> Great looking fish man. that second shot is some Sweet Action!
> 
> 
> ...


I thought he only kept saltwater


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serygo said:


> Is it me or is your Silver arowana under weight (either that, or my silver is FAT)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trust me,this guy eat like a pig..scarfs down pieces of shrimp every other day and pellets food everyday...

and on fish,i have a variety of fish ...from salt to fresh


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

what is that pink thing under the silver aros eye


----------

